# Rhinestone Photos with Photoshop Element 10



## Blondeziggy (Mar 5, 2011)

I am trying to take my rhinestone image that I scanned with my copy/scanner and would like to be able to create a black background to my rhinestone image to really make it stand out. Unfortunately I have absolutely zero experience with Adobe Photoshop Element 10 and how to go about making this happen. I tried to search this on the forum with no luck. Does anyone have any experience with this software and how to accomplish this task. Please be specific in your answers since I will need step by step instructions. Thank you so much in advance for any help that I can get.

Christina


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

try youtube for some tutorials...but basically in most software, create the black box (or any color you want) and then place your image....select bring to the front...but you will have a white box around the image and you will need to use the mask tool to remove...too much to detail on the forum...check you tube for removing box...and you will get some very easy tutorials


----------



## Blondeziggy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you Charles for your response. I will try that.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Did you create this image? why are you scanning it? Dont you have the file on the computer from designing it? can you post a picture of it?I have elements 7.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds like a transfer that was completed by hand and then scanned in order to have a photo for posting, etc. I use to do this too when I first started doing designs and they were by hand. However, I would just lay the transfer on a dark piece of fabric and then scan so that it had a dark background because I didn't know how to get rid of that box either.

Thanks Charles, those tutorials are helpful even now after all these years. My first new think learned in 2012.


----------

